# Shot my first Turkey



## coachmitchel (Mar 13, 2009)

Went to Indiana to hunt with family, shot my first bird on Sat about 11:45. 26lbs, 10 in beard, 1 1/4 spurs. Family member drove to Kentucky that afternoon and shot another bird that evening his 6th this year in various states.


----------



## bluegill killer (Jun 7, 2008)

What part of Indiana? I grew up there in ST. Leon


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on your first


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!!!! i'm still looking for my first bird!!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on your first bird !!!!!! A big one at that.
T


----------



## coachmitchel (Mar 13, 2009)

Was killed in jefferson county along the Ohio River outside of Madison.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats on your first bird!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

26 lbs dang


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Dang nice bird!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats on a monster turkey! 26lbs!!! I also got my first turkey this year


----------

